# Jay Cutler Tweets Message To Those Who Think He Has Retired



## Arnold (Sep 27, 2011)

*Jay Cutler Tweets Message To Those Who Think He Has Retired*

Today Jay Cuttler tweeted a statement to quell any rumors about his retirement.
_
"For everyone who keeps asking if I'm retired I assure you I'm coming back with something bigger and better than ever! 2012 will be epic."_
- Jay Cutler via Twitter


----------



## returnofthdragon (Sep 27, 2011)

Sweet


----------



## Big Pimpin (Sep 27, 2011)

How old is he now?


----------



## gearin up (Sep 27, 2011)

38


----------



## swollen (Sep 27, 2011)

Guess that cleared things up...


----------



## SwoleZilla (Sep 27, 2011)




----------



## toothache (Sep 27, 2011)

Love it!!!


----------



## PushAndPull (Sep 27, 2011)

Cool, but I didn't think he was going to retire?


----------



## chold (Sep 27, 2011)

what's his twitter id?


----------



## oufinny (Sep 27, 2011)

More drugs, higher doses, still thick in the waste, should be "epic".  Maybe he will figure out how to get that GH gut down and back skin to tighten up so it is in fact epic.  And why doesn't he do the Arnold like so many others?


----------



## sofargone561 (Sep 27, 2011)

NICE! i honestly thought he might call it a day after the lastone


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Sep 27, 2011)

Terrible Idea.
Next year, he'll come in 6th or 7th and have more health issues.

He should quit and take care of his beaten and rattled body.


----------



## camthman (Sep 27, 2011)

Nice!


----------



## oufinny (Sep 27, 2011)

myCATpowerlifts said:


> Terrible Idea.
> Next year, he'll come in 6th or 7th and have more health issues.
> 
> He should quit and take care of his beaten and rattled body.



Yep, this is in fact what he should do.  would like to see that guy on a TRT dose of test and see how big he is in six months.


----------



## VolcomX311 (Sep 27, 2011)

oufinny said:


> More drugs, higher doses, still thick in the waste, should be "epic". Maybe he will figure out how to get that GH gut down and back skin to tighten up so it is in fact epic. And why doesn't he do the Arnold like so many others?


 
Generally speaking, Mr. Olympia doesn't compete in any other competition other then the Mr. Olympia, no?  I suppose he could this year though.  I doubt Phil will be doing the Arnold now.


----------



## ANIMALHAUS (Sep 27, 2011)

VolcomX311 said:


> Generally speaking, Mr. Olympia doesn't compete in any other competition other then the Mr. Olympia, no?  I suppose he could this year though.  I doubt Phil will be doing the Arnold now.



 He just came back from competing in Mumbai for the Sheru classic over the weekend...


----------



## ANIMALHAUS (Sep 27, 2011)

oufinny said:


> More drugs, higher doses, still thick in the waste, should be "epic".  Maybe he will figure out how to get that GH gut down and back skin to tighten up so it is in fact epic.  And why doesn't he do the Arnold like so many others?





oufinny said:


> Yep, this is in fact what he should do.  would like to see that guy on a TRT dose of test and see how big he is in six months.



I take it you're a big fan? Lol.


----------



## Pork Chop (Sep 27, 2011)

He is done.


----------



## DEVILtrainer666 (Sep 29, 2011)

i hope he comes back again but the way his back skin looked i hope it isnt gonna be worse rather than better.


----------



## Thee_One (Sep 30, 2011)

I have to agree with the guys saying "nay".

I was a big fan of Jay's from way back in the day. I remember reading the first article published about him in Muscle and Fitness magazine back in the mid-90's.

I'm surprised he's been the game so long. He needs to hang his coat up and get back to "real life".


----------



## Arnold (Sep 30, 2011)

Thee_One said:


> I'm surprised he's been the game so long. He needs to hang his coat up and get back to "real life".



Agreed, at least as far as Jay Cutler competing again, he has had a very successful pro bodybuilding career. Its obvious his body is starting to breakdown just like Ronnie Coleman's did, you have to know when to quit. Jay has to be set financially, time to hang up the posing trunks.


----------



## squigader (Oct 1, 2011)

oufinny said:


> More drugs, higher doses, still thick in the waste, should be "epic".  Maybe he will figure out how to get that GH gut down and back skin to tighten up so it is in fact epic.  And why doesn't he do the Arnold like so many others?





myCATpowerlifts said:


> Terrible Idea.
> Next year, he'll come in 6th or 7th and have more health issues.
> 
> He should quit and take care of his beaten and rattled body.



Exactly this. He should just quit instead of pushing himself to an even more dangerous level, he's made enough money and held the title for a long time. He's probably going to just increase his doses of GH and test to compensate, and the  whole mass monster look is starting to get old...


----------



## oufinny (Oct 1, 2011)

I think the reason many continue past their prime is a form of addiction; either to the roids, lifestyle or what they see in the mirror. Constant injections and force feeding can't be fun in the long run.


----------



## tyzero89 (Oct 1, 2011)

myCATpowerlifts said:


> Terrible Idea.
> Next year, he'll come in 6th or 7th and have more health issues.
> 
> He should quit and take care of his beaten and rattled body.


 
ya...i would rather retire finishing 2nd then building up this "epic" comeback only to not even finish in the top 5 or something.

Im just kind of curious as to what this "epic" comeback is going to be....i mean when is this sport going to stop demanding walking refrigerators on stage, and start rewarding guys for good physique. Dont get me wrong i mean i do enjoy seeing these monsters and do sometimes dream of being that big, but i still think there has to be a limit to how big these guys can get. Im just imagining the future of guys with 300+lb stage weight....


----------



## Curt James (Oct 1, 2011)

Chris Aceto commented that Jay should stay big until the last minute for his next show.

There was a discussion on HMR recently.

Dave and Chris commented that Jay was over-depleted and too dehydrated at the recent Olympia.


----------



## SFW (Oct 2, 2011)

bigger and better he says? 


He's gonna die in 2012, mark my words.


----------



## sofargone561 (Oct 2, 2011)

SFW said:


> bigger and better he says?
> 
> 
> He's gonna die in 2012, mark my words.


 so is everyrone else


----------



## Hate4TheWeak (Oct 2, 2011)

oufinny said:


> Yep, this is in fact what he should do. would like to see that guy on a TRT dose of test and see how big he is in six months.


 No shit lol..


----------



## zoco (Oct 2, 2011)

Jay's time has past.Last year he took his last Mr O Title


----------



## SFW (Oct 2, 2011)

sofargone561 said:


> so is everyrone else


 
 Oh yeah, I forgot about that


----------



## hulk7510 (Oct 3, 2011)

jay works best as the underdog.


----------



## Night_Wolf (Oct 3, 2011)

oufinny said:


> More drugs, higher doses, still thick in the waste, should be "epic".  Maybe he will figure out how to get that GH gut down and back skin to tighten up so it is in fact epic.  And why doesn't he do the Arnold like so many others?



I don't think he can get that belly down haha (is from IGF-1 actually).

He's gonna probably come even bigger and more disproportional. He should retire IMO, don't think he can get title back.


----------

